# Simple Dinner



## wanna-be-smoker (May 4, 2018)

Just Sous Vide and seared steak with mac salad


----------



## SmokinAl (May 4, 2018)

Looks great!
SV is becoming really a mainstream way to cook.
And it is happening so fast!
I think it's because the results are just amazing!
Al


----------



## dcecil (May 4, 2018)

That looks really good, I wouldn’t be opposed to seeing the Mac salad recipe.  Looks like a different twist.  Am I seeing pees in it.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (May 4, 2018)

Yes you see peas.

Around here we put boiled eggs/peas/tuna and of course macaroni and mayo


----------



## dcecil (May 4, 2018)

wanna-be-smoker said:


> Yes you see peas.
> 
> Around here we put boiled eggs/peas/tuna and of course macaroni and mayo


Sounds good, thanks for sharing


----------



## weedeater (May 5, 2018)

Steak looks really good!  Love my SV. 

Weedeater


----------



## gnatboy911 (May 7, 2018)

that whole plate looks good!  What cut of steak?  Time and temp?


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (May 7, 2018)

gnatboy911 said:


> that whole plate looks good!  What cut of steak?  Time and temp?




top round.

I tend to always over cook in the sear stage so I SV 110 for 1.5 hours then sear.


----------



## gnatboy911 (May 7, 2018)

wanna-be-smoker said:


> top round.
> 
> I tend to always over cook in the sear stage so I SV 110 for 1.5 hours then sear.



Have you tried using a propane weed burner?  I've seen some videos but haven't tried it yet.  I've heard it works pretty well.  My propane grill doesn't get hot enough to sear without over cooking, and I hate wasting a chimney full of charcoal for 1 minute per side.  Using cast iron has worked OK sometimes, Throw it in the super hot pan, then baste with butter for about 45 seconds per side.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (May 7, 2018)

I use my flat top griddle. It gets hot enough i just don't have it down yet.


----------

